# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Verschrikkelijke stekende pijn aan de rechterkant van mijn lies/heup.

## dotito

Hallo,

Ook ik leef al jaren met een hernia lumbaal.Is nl zo dat ik dat ik sinds enkele weken verschrikkelijke pijn heb in mijn lies/heup.

Nu heb ik wel veel pijn gekend aan mijn onderrug,en ook in mijn rechterbeen.Maar deze pijn heb ik nooit gehad.
Het is precies of ze steken daar met een mes is,herkend iemand dit?

Do,

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Dotito,

Ik vind het jammer dat nog niemand heeft gereageerd en dat ik je ook niet echt verder kan helpen  :Frown: 
Heb je hier inmiddels nog steeds last van en/of ben je met deze klachten al bij de arts of je kine geweest?
Misschien is er wel een spiertje overbelast of bekneld ofzo... 
Hoop dat het inmiddels minder pijn doet...

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

Hey Luuss,

Dat is ni erg hoor,er zal vroeg of laat wel is iemand reageren zeker.Is nu wel zo dat de pijn niet constant is nu,is gelukkig weer wat minder.
Moet in juni weer op controle naar de rugspecialist, ga het dan maar ginder is vragen wat het evt.kan zijn.

Toch bedankt meid. :Wink: 

Liefs Do

----------


## Agnes574

Dit is hoogstwaarschijnlijk uitstralende zenuwpijn lieve Do,

Hopelijk gaat het vanzelf weg en anders hoop ik dat ze je in juni kunnen helpen!

Sterkte meid!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Sefi

Kan zijn dat je bekken scheef is gaan staan en daardoor je heup iets in zijn gewricht is verschoven. Hierdoor krijg je ook pijn in de liezen.

----------


## Shantie

Lieve Dodito,

ik heb sinds kort ook heel veel last van stekende pijn in mijn onderrug en de rechterkant van mijn bekken. Wat bij mij zo abnormaal lijkt te zijn is dat de pijn erger wordt als ik moet hoesten of niezen. Ik krijg dan een stekende pijn bij mijn stuit die naar boven trekt. Zo das pas pijnlijk. De dokter weet ook niet wat het precies is en maandag heb ik een afspraak met een neuroloog om me verder te laten onderzoeken. 

Weet jij inmiddels al wat er precies bij jou aan de hand is. Heb jij een mri scan laten maken? Het is bij mij ook begonnen met onderrugpijn, niet kunnen bukken, mijn auto niet kunnen in en uitstappen of mijn sokken aandoen. Het werd steeds erger en nu heb ik dat ik niet durf te hoesten of te niezen.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Schantie,

Ik heb nl een half jaar geleden een mri laten nemen.Ik heb onlangs contact opgenomen met mijn rugspecialist,en mijn pijn komt voort van een geknelde zenuw.Moet zeggen dat het gelukkig nu weer beter met me gaat,is met momenten dat ik dat heb.Maar als het op komt de pijn,is het wel niet te houden.

Hoop voor jou dat ze op de rontgenfoto's zien wat je juist hebt,zo dat ge vlug geholpen word.
Laat je weten hoe het verder met je gaat.
Sterkte!

Do  :Wink:

----------


## Shantie

hallo do,

dank je wel. ik heb morgen een afspraak met de Neuroloog. ik hou je op de hoogte. 

groetjes,
shantie

----------


## Jeanine

Hallo Dodito

Voor pijnen in spieren en gewrichten kan een zuurarm dieet helpen.

Ik heb bijna twintig jaar aan artritis en coxartrose (heupartrose) geleden. Ook in mijn rug had ik gedurende al die jaren last van chronische pijnen. Zeventien jaar geleden kreeg ik er ook nog een acute aanval in mijn rug bij, die volgens de dokter op de symptomen van lumbaal discus-hernia geleek. Ook mijn heup deed toen veel meer pijn dan vroeger. Het is met geen woorden te beschrijven wat ik toen geleden heb. Enkel de mensen die het zelfde hebben meegemaakt, kunnen het zich voorstellen. Het was alsof mijn rug en heup gebroken waren. Ik kon niets meer: niet bukken, niets optillen, niet zitten en niet liggen. Met die pijn kon ik echt niet blijven leven. Ik begon er toen wel op te letten dat mijn pijnen nog verergerden na het eten van zure voeding of na het drinken van zure drank. Door observeren en experimenteren heb ik zo alle boosdoeners in mijn voeding kunnen ontdekken die bij mij pijnen veroorzaakten. Zo kreeg ik nog meer pijn na het gebruik van: wijn, karnemelk, yoghurt, tomaten, citrusvruchten, fruit en azijn. Ik heb van toen af alle zuursmakende producten uit mijn voeding weggelaten en tot mijn grote vreugde verdween de scherpste pijn reeds na twee weken. De resterende pijn is toen ook verder langzaam, maar volledig weggebleven. Na vier maanden was ik van alle klachten verlost. Ook van de chronische heup- en rugpijn waar ik twintig jaar lang door gekweld was geweest. Na al die jaren van pijn, zoeken en experimenteren, had ik eindelijk de ware schuldigen van mijn lange lijdensweg gevonden. 

Na mijn genezing heb ik er een boek over geschreven want ik kon de gedachte niet verdragen dat ik het middel kende om artritis en artrose te genezen en dat ik er niets mee deed. Ik wilde er andere reumapatiënten mee helpen. In mijn boek zijn een vijftigtal brieven gepubliceerd van mensen met allerhande reumaklachten die met de raad uit mijn boek veel verbeterde tot volledige genezing bekwamen. De titel is Verlost van reuma door dieet. Homepage: http://home.scarlet.be/reuma-rhumatisme.htm

Als u het zuurarm dieet wilt uitproberen, hebt u een grote kans ook geholpen te worden. Medicijnen onderdrukken enkel de symptomen maar nemen nooit de echte oorzaak weg. Als de verdoving uitgewerkt is, heeft men nog meer pijn dan voorheen. Dit komt omdat er in reumamiddelen ook zuren zitten en in sommigen zit er zelfs azijnzuur volgens het boek Medicijnen van Prof. Wolffers. Ook voedingssupplementen zoals vitaminen en mineralen kunnen pijnen veroorzaken of de pijn doen verergeren want die zitten ook vol zuren. Zuur lost de kalk en de kraakbeenderen in het lichaam op en vooral de gewrichten worden er door aangetast. Het beste middel om de gewrichtsmeer in de gewrichten te herstellen en de ontsteking te bestrijden is zuivere levertraan (zonder bijvoeging). Ik hoop dat ik u met mijn raad kan helpen en wens u spoedige beterschap.

Vriendelijke groeten uit Evergem

Jeanine Van Belle

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Do.

Ik herken het meis, ik had dat vorige week en ben er meteen mee naar de huisarts gegaan omdat ik ook dacht aan een liesbreuk.
Volgens de huisarts was dat niet het geval en hij dacht meer aan een ontsteking op de aanhechtingen van het bot.
Heb een paar dagen naproxen 600 geslikt en het ging weer redelijk over.
Heb nog wel een verwijzing mee gekregen voor een echo voor 17 mei, maar denk dat ik dat maar over laat gaan want merk er niet veel meer van alleen als ik er echt op ga drukken, maar de zwelling en de stekende pijn zijn weg.
Heb je soms iets gedaan of overbelast??
Dat vroeg de huisarts aan mij.\
Ik was sind skort wel weer begonnen met fanatiek paard rijden en 's avonds nog een flinke boswandeling maken.
Maar heb niets "voelen" gebeuren.
Het was er ineens 's morgens vroeg, ik werd wakker door de pijn.
Dus wat het nou precies geweest is, ik denk dat toch een ontsteking.

Liefs, Diane

----------


## Onassa

Ohhh zie inmiddels dat je al weet wat het is.

----------


## dotito

Beste Jeanine,

Eerst en vooral wil ik je bedanken voor je reactie,en al de interesante informatie.
Als ik dat zo lees heb jij ook al heel veel rug/reuma pijn gekend.En zoals jezelf aanhaalt,rugpijn is idd een verschrikkelijk pijn.Ben blij voor u dat het na al die jaren veel beter met u gaat.

Vind wel heel vriendelijk van u dat u uit u eigen ervaringen mensen wilt helpen door een boek te schrijven,dat apprecieer ik enorm aan mensen.

Helaas kan ik wel niet veel doen met het zuurarm dieet omdat,ik ondertussen al weet wat ik heb.
En dat is een geknelde zenuw,die eigenlijk voort komt van mijn discus hernia.

Bij deze nogmaals bedankt.

Beleefde groeten Do

----------


## JORESA

[QUOTE=dotito;40316]Hallo,

Ook ik leef al jaren met een hernia lumbaal.Is nl zo dat ik dat ik sinds enkele weken verschrikkelijke pijn heb in mijn lies/heup.

Nu heb ik wel veel pijn gekend aan mijn onderrug,en ook in mijn rechterbeen.Maar deze pijn heb ik nooit gehad.
Het is precies of ze steken daar met een mes is,herkend iemand dit?

Do,[/QUOT

hallo Do

Ja ik herken dit want heb het zelf ook al een aantal maanden en ben nu in afwachting van een onderzoek door een revalidatiearts. Heb ook fybromyialgie en atrose. Wat heb jij tot nu toe eraan gedaan of laten doen??
Joresa

----------


## dotito

@Joresa,

Eingenlijk niets de pijn die ik heb is niet constant,soms verbeterd de pijn ook door een kleine wandeling te maken.Of anders ga ik 10min op mijn home-trainer zitten.
En als het aanhoudend is neem is een sterke pijnstiller,maar dit wel als laaste redmiddel.

Groetjes Do

----------

